# How do I connect the Dish receiver with cable internet?



## fijicougar (Mar 2, 2008)

We have cell phones so we don't have a phone service. How do we connect the box to the cable modem that is in the other room? Is this even possible?


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Just connect it with a normal network cable.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't follow the question. If you don't have a phone line, what good would it do to connect your internet connection to the sat. box????


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

If it is a dual tuner receiver you don't have to pay the $5.00 monthly fee. You can also connect to the DishOnline download movie service.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

fijicougar said:


> We have cell phones so we don't have a phone service. How do we connect the box to the cable modem that is in the other room? Is this even possible?


622 and 722 receivers use Homeplug technology. It has to be plugged into the outlet unless you have a Homeplug compatable surge protector or power strip. With the receiver plugged into the outlet you need an Ethernet adapter plugged into an outlet near the router. Then just use an ethernet cable to the router. Here is a thread that's been running a while regarding Ethernet adapters, sources, prices, problems, etc. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=94785

I use a Netgear XE102 and have had no problems.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Or use a wireless bridge or gaming adapter.

The problem with Homeplug is that it does not like most surge suppressors and definitely does not likea UPS. Given how hard it si to get my 622 to reboot after a power interruption I would never connect it without a UPS.


----------

